# Salted & Seared Venison Tenderloin



## chilerelleno (Oct 20, 2016)

*Salted & Seared Venison Tenderloin*, rare/medium rare
Caramelized onions with lots of garlic/red pepper[/b]














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 20, 2016


----------

